# Remote work still pays sheet



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

With all the talk of a labor shortage, I decided to take a look at Indeed and check out what was available for remote work for general laborers. The pay for non-sales jobs is still the crappy $11/hr it's always been. (Of course, the sales jobs are the high-stress jobs where you need to drum up your own business.)


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> With all the talk of a labor shortage, I decided to take a look at Indeed and check out what was available for remote work for general laborers. The pay for non-sales jobs is still the crappy $11/hr it's always been. (Of course, the sales jobs are the high-stress jobs where you need to drum up your own business.)


I'm a big fan of "mail box money." This is money that just shows up in your mailbox, or more modernly your PayPal account. I have some informational packets that I have been selling on eBay since the late 1990s.

My neighbor is a gardener. He makes a couple grand a day. Both he and his son, who is his partner, both drive brand new trucks. I think I'd follow suit if I were a young man looking for a way to make money.

When I was in my teens my brother and I used to build pool cleaning routes and then sell them to others as turn-key operations for pretty decent money. I can see using this same technique to build and sell lawn maintenance routes.

I was good friends with a guy who used to buy furniture from manufacturers down in Los Angeles and sell it for a huge profit at the swap meet. He also sold those big TV/Stereo consoles that were so popular back in the 70s. Manufacturing a simple furniture item such as bunk beds and selling them can be an easy source of income.

I'm just saying that maybe working for others isn't the only, or even the best, option out there. Anybody can start a business right where they are right this moment with what they have available to them.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I'm a big fan of "mail box money." This is money that just shows up in your mailbox, or more modernly your PayPal account. I have some informational packets that I have been selling on eBay since the late 1990s.
> 
> My neighbor is a gardener. He makes a couple grand a day. Both he and his son, who is his partner, both drive brand new trucks. I think I'd follow suit if I were a young man looking for a way to make money.
> 
> ...


Nah, OP wouldn't even go to his mail box. He just wants government stimulus cheese deposited in his account cradle-to-grave.

Maybe he can check some of these out...

Bogalusa LA Food Pantries | Bogalusa Louisiana Food Pantries, Food Banks, Soup Kitchens


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Nah, OP wouldn't even go to his mail box. He just wants government stimulus cheese deposited in his account cradle-to-grave.
> 
> Maybe he can check some of these out...
> 
> Bogalusa LA Food Pantries | Bogalusa Louisiana Food Pantries, Food Banks, Soup Kitchens


I can't get New York Strip steak or microbrew at those places.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I can't get New York Strip steak or microbrew at those places.


You can't get dignity or self-worth at those places either.

But then again, that's probably not something to be found anywhere for the unemployable living on the dole.


----------

